
Internet Software Services (Gates Email) - bootload
http://www.paulgraham.com/gatesemail.html
======
mojuba
Business in its crystal purity: he talks about leading the industry by
innovating for just one reason: to make more money and to help "partners" do
the same. Like if it were the only thing left on Earth to do for the rest of
your life. And the fact that Microsoft actually does innovate, it does drive
the industry and never surrenders no matter what, is frustrating. It sounds
like a real proof that all that matters is money.

